

College students devote less time to studying than ever before - yummyfajitas
http://econ.ucsb.edu/~babcock/college_time_use_6_08.pdf

======
JoeAltmaier
Reminds me of the model of UK economy constructed as an anolog computer
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MONIAC_Computer>) Fundamentally, stats in the
article are based on a survey, asking students to report studying time.
Probably worthless, if the students thought anybody was going to read it.

------
noelchurchill
College has become an extension of high school and less of a place where
people go to learn.

